# 0088 213 333035



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

Ich habe gerade auf meinem Festnetzanschluß einen Anruf von
0088 213 333035 erhalten. Nur ein kurzes Klingeln. Ich habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, aber unter google einige Beiträge über einen illegalen Dialer (mit ähnlicher Nummer) gefunden. Anscheinend eine sehr kostenpflichtige Satelliten-Tel-Nr..

Also *Vorsicht*, wenn's bei Euch auch so klingelt.



_ Rufnummer berichtig, folgendes Posting mit der Berichtigung gelöscht DJ/Mod_


----------



## Mindolluin (17 August 2004)

Bitte auch den Titel des Threads berichtigen, falls das möglich ist.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## technofreak (17 August 2004)

Done, danke


----------



## Fidul (28 August 2004)

Das ist wieder eine dieser Pseudo-Emsat-Nummern, die über Italien geroutet werden. Eventuell solltest du das BSI darüber informieren:
http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm


----------

